# How do i wire a bread maker motor?



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A co-worker gave me an old bread maker to see if I could use the motor. It has a large motor (~4.5 inches across) and 4 wires that go to 3 prongs. The two blue wires go to the same prong. I'm guessing the red is (+) and the yellow (-), is the blue a ground or would that just feed another part of the bread maker?

Any advice you can give will help prevent me from electrcuting myself.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

The one I dismantled had a big capacitor to help start it spin - did yours have one?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not that I remember seeing when I tore apart the bread maker, but the wiring did go to a board that may have had a capacitor.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

My bread maker runs two speeds, one for mixing and one for kneading. I suspect that might be what you have there. There is not really any universal color code, but it could be yellow as a common and red or blue as the high/low speeds.


----------

